
Making a Case for Using Shortcuts - timonbimon
https://medium.com/@timonbimon/making-a-case-for-using-shortcuts-fa89012cf64f
======
roselleebarle
Great article man! At 7 years old, we were trained to touch type. Our
keyboards were covered and we had to do some typing tests. So learning
shortcuts naturally complement what we learned.

